# DDR / CZ . wth that mean ?



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

hola there ! 

i was wondering , im reading on many website / forum about GSD and i always see people talking about DDR , CZ , DDR/CZ ( 50%50%)

what the **** those mean and what they refer to ?

if some1 could take a few min and explain it to me , i would be greatly appreciated ! 

thx you ... have a nice day


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't use language like that (fook).



Dexter said:


> what the **** those mean and what they refer to ?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

DDR means old East German, Czech means from Slovakia,
both indicate older Working lines. 

That means not show lines, so less concern for colors, less angulation,
straighter backs/toplines, more sables and all blacks, and stronger drives. Also known to mature slower.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

Sry for those who been offended by the **** words .

/facepalm


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Board rules say no foul language or use of intended foul language slightly disguised by misspelling or symbols. That is why you were told to clean it up. 

I do differ in opinion from DOG - many many people equate DDR wtih "black sables" and many of those specializing in producing DDR lines for companion homes emphasize the color of their dogs in their sales pitches.

Lee


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you doggiedad and Lee for reminding new users of the board rules.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

dOg said:


> DDR means old East German, Czech means from Slovakia,
> both indicate older Working lines.
> 
> That means not show lines, so less concern for colors, less angulation,
> straighter backs/toplines, more sables and all blacks, and stronger drives. Also known to mature slower.


Oh geez....

No- czech means czech republic and slovak means from slovakia.....two different countries folks.

Ddr is simply the german abbreviation for what "east german"means in german.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

DDR- *D*eutsche *D*emokratische *R*epublik - 1949 - 1990
(Former East Germany)


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Oh geez....
> 
> No- czech means czech republic and slovak means from slovakia.....two different countries folks.
> 
> Ddr is simply the german abbreviation for what "east german"means in german.


 
Now that they are 2 different countries.  Czech used to mean Czechoslovakia, but now they are different. If a dog's title is ZVV it is Czech, SVV it is Slovakia.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

yes they are different now. and people should get it right. My husband is bosnian. he's not a serbian because they were both part of the same country in 1991. Same applies to any other country. Its been almost 20 years since czechoslovakia became 2 countries. Czech means czech republic and slovak means slovakia since no one is going to be buying dogs from czechoslovakis.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jaggirl47 said:


> If a dog's title is ZVV it is Czech, SVV it is Slovakia.


I know this thread wasn't about titles, but thanks for this. You should of heard the "Ohhhhhhhh..... that makes sense" that I said when reading that. Very helpful- I've been meaning to look up what SVV2 meant.


----------

